# How to Get Faster on the Rubik's cube



## joshuali (Oct 30, 2008)

Before watching i would assume that you already know the basics of the Fridriches' Method like OLL F2L PLL etc. and hopefully fingertricks?
I really hope this helps you guys get faster...






comment and subscribe
stayed tuned for more videos

http://au.youtube.com/user/JLcuber

Joshua Li


----------



## Littlegupper (Oct 30, 2008)

He Joshua, nice vid with some good tips, but it's a bit chaos because first you discuss the PLL and then the cross and then the F2L. A bit confused.


----------

